# Semi-Centenarian Singlespeeders ?



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Just curious how many here ride a SS as their primary rig? I'll admit I will ride my 1x9 hardtail offroad early in the Spring to limber the 58yo knees up after a few months of relative inactivity, but I ride my rigid, 29er SS most of the time, at night, solo. I also commute on a SS during the year.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't commute often on my SS except on days where I feel like spinning. But I do enjoy a weekend romp through the park trails when I don't have time for a longer road ride.

Or, this ride along the Rio Grande Gorge.










I'm looking for about a 50 mile gravel ride to ride it in.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm only 42 but my primary (over 2k miles last year) is a single speed gravel bike. Secondary is a single speed mountain bike.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been exclusive to my SS for nearly three years.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

MTB is singlespeed. Do 24 hour races on it.

Bike currently used for gravel has a 3 speed hubgear because the ratio needed for the road is far higher than offroad. Just did a 125 mile audax on that a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*Fighting suspension lust*

I switched to a rigid SS in 2004 and have since bought a new SS bike in 2010 with a suspension fork. I am considering a switch to full suspension and 1X11 for a second ride, so I can whoop ass on the Mckenzie River! (It is much easier coming down than up on a SS).
I'll be 67 in the fall.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Thanks*

Great to see, I am sure that there are more like us out there.

Here is a small token of my regard for those who responded...

View attachment 1199971


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Single speed and rigid.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Bikes are for people with poor balance


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Touche'


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> Bikes are for people with poor balance


,,,but still possessing their front teeth.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Since I built the rigid Stache SS, most of my rides this year have been on it and not on the FEX. Maybe an 80/20% relationship. I do like the FEX bike, and now that I am so used to standing up all the time while pushing a big gear everywhere on the SS, my experience on the geared bike is very different from what it had become. I haven't used anything easier than the 36T cog on the Eagle cassette for a long time (even in the super steeps). I am running the same front rings on both bikes-a 32 tooth chainring. Living in the mountains of northern New Mexico and riding a single speed has helped me get a lot stronger.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

do you consider these "fixies" i am a great admirer of anyone who can ride one and you have a quiver!


Nurse Ben said:


> Bikes are for people with poor balance
> 
> View attachment 1200059


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I put >50% of my cycling miles (average of between 3-4k per year) on two 29er single speeds. Also have a full suspension bike for the roughest stuff and converted my hard tail into a bike packing rig.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Bikes are for people with poor balance


Funny. Here's mine 1980 Schwinn Giraffe. I do still jump on it and ride from time to time, although it scares the **** out of my wife. I'm not going off road any time soon, however.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I like my knee's as they are, so I like my gears and use them


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

I tend to ride my SS once I get into a _little_ shape, and ride my street uni occasionally.
I love the SS, but if my lungs are in poor spring shape, it can be a real suffer-fest.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I always find the knee comments to be interesting. To me, knee issues went away after I started riding SS. I believe the fact that you have to stand to climb makes all the difference in the world. You're using more of your body to turn the pedals. I get pretty much a full body workout climbing on my SS and my knees are better than when I used to ride gears. 

As for the unicycle. I rode my short one for an hour or so a couple of weeks ago and my quads felt like I had just ridden a century.


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

I absolutely love my old BRC Gonzo 26” ridged SS. I use it mainly for climbing paved roads as I found trail riding too hard on my body and the bike. I use my full sus for that. Four years ago I discovered CX and entered the open class so I could ride my SS and well I’m hooked. So after 3 years of winning my class I moved up to the 40+ class which uses “real” SS CX bikes. My butt is still sore from getting it kicked but again so much SS fun. So this season it looks like I’ll have to move up to a big tire bike so I can compete. I’ll be 60 this July and still loving it. Cheers


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

chuckha62 said:


> I always find the knee comments to be interesting. To me, knee issues went away after I started riding SS. I believe the fact that you have to stand to climb makes all the difference in the world. You're using more of your body to turn the pedals. I get pretty much a full body workout climbing on my SS and my knees are better than when I used to ride gears.
> 
> As for the unicycle. I rode my short one for an hour or so a couple of weeks ago and my quads felt like I had just ridden a century.


Yep, no knee or lower back issues as a singlespeeder.

You get strong.


----------



## tomparker (Mar 1, 2013)

bsieb said:


> Yep, no knee or lower back issues as a singlespeeder.
> 
> You get strong.


I agree with this, it has been my experience. While I barely qualify as a semi-centenarian at 52, I have switched entirely to singlespeed mountain bike. I have an El Mariachi titanium hardtail and absolutely love the smooth connected feeling, riding my local trails in western Montana. Three or four years ago, I was riding in the True Grit 50 in St. George and a guy passed me on a climb on a single speed. Later looking at the roster, he was late 60's. No age limit it seems. I can also attest to no knee or back pain as noted above and I have had two back surgeries for L4/L5/S1 area from over the top activities and impacts when younger. There are many paths to staying young and I think riding singlespeed can be one.


----------



## SkolinIN (Feb 16, 2017)

only ride and race SS for the past 10 years. Just did the 100 mile race on a SS at 50. Never a knee issue or any issues. I enjoy the connected feeling and the total body workout as you really have to incorporate the whole body into climbing.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

SkolinIN said:


> only ride and race SS for the past 10 years. Just did the 100 mile race on a SS at 50. Never a knee issue or any issues. I enjoy the connected feeling and the total body workout as you really have to incorporate the whole body into climbing.


Exactly.


----------

